# Dagger



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone on here ever delt witht the Dagger blood line dogs? I talked to Omar Ross himself today . Herd good and bad things but want everyones opion good or bad please . Trying to make a good honest descision .


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone..... ?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm by no means a pedigree expert but they look to be ok if you're looking for a UKC show dog.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

was lookin at his page i think daggerkennels.com most of his males weigh in above 110. and his females are around 90-95. no experience with them but reading around people are saying they're mixed breed but its hear say.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> was lookin at his page i think daggerkennels.com most of his males weigh in above 110. and his females are around 90-95. no experience with them but reading around people are saying they're mixed breed but its hear say.


Yikes! Didn't see that page. I'll have a look for it. I was going off this dog: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [127290] :: STREETWALKER OF DAGGER


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, I remember seeing this page before now. It's hard to judge by pictures but I'd have a hard time believing those weights next to the pics of the dogs. Forget what I said about UKC show dogs. This dude looks like he's breeding for pulling and catch dogs.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I am looking into a pull dog , want to get into the sport really bad for about a year now . everything on his site is old from like 2006 or something . I talked to him today he is going to email me pedigrees of the pups as soon as they come in . is there anyone who could take a look for me ? I really need help with the whole pedigree and bloodline world .


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sure Stan (Firehazard) will be along shortly. He knows all about these big monster dogs!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Get yourself a well-bred dog and then pull it. IMO, don't go for lines that are bred strictly for pulling, like the XXL "APBT" lines. Because then you will back yourself into a corner where that's _all_ you can do with the dog. If you decide later that you want to show, you'll have to get a different dog because buying a dog from a line bred strictly to be upper-division pullers you're unlikely to end up with a pup that just so happens to also be correct as per the standard. If you want a weight pull dog, I suggest talking to Andy (OldFort) on here. He could probably point you in a more sensible direction where you can get a dog with pulling potential that could also do well in other areas. And listen to any advice he gives you re: training, or find yourself a weight pull mentor in your area. Because pulling success has as much to do with training as it has to do with genetics.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Get yourself a well-bred dog and then pull it. IMO, don't go for lines that are bred strictly for pulling, like the XXL "APBT" lines. Because then you will back yourself into a corner where that's _all_ you can do with the dog. If you decide later that you want to show, you'll have to get a different dog because buying a dog from a line bred strictly to be upper-division pullers you're unlikely to end up with a pup that just so happens to also be correct as per the standard. If you want a weight pull dog, I suggest talking to Andy (OldFort) on here. He could probably point you in a more sensible direction where you can get a dog with pulling potential that could also do well in other areas. And listen to any advice he gives you re: training, or find yourself a weight pull mentor in your area. Because pulling success has as much to do with training as it has to do with genetics.


yup , get a dog that can do it all! one with real worth ! You wont be able to work pullin for a bit anyhow , may as well be able to do other things till it gets old enough !


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Get yourself a well-bred dog and then pull it. IMO, don't go for lines that are bred strictly for pulling, like the XXL "APBT" lines. Because then you will back yourself into a corner where that's _all_ you can do with the dog. If you decide later that you want to show, you'll have to get a different dog because buying a dog from a line bred strictly to be upper-division pullers you're unlikely to end up with a pup that just so happens to also be correct as per the standard. If you want a weight pull dog, I suggest talking to Andy (OldFort) on here. He could probably point you in a more sensible direction where you can get a dog with pulling potential that could also do well in other areas. And listen to any advice he gives you re: training, or find yourself a weight pull mentor in your area. Because pulling success has as much to do with training as it has to do with genetics.


I will talk to him and thank you for actually explaining your answer I really respect that , in the area I live its hard to find a mentor for pulling . Just for shows I am going to have to drive 4 or 5 hours north to compete , which I know isnt that far or long .. what you say makes alot of sense I would like more versatility in my dog rather then just a pull dog now that I really think about things.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

@Aus

yah that ped you found is the smallest bitch in their stable. you figure since they pull they weigh every dog before comp so their numbers would be legit.


more over i agree with baha with a well rounded dog you'll always have something you can try if pulling doesnt work out for some reason


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Well when I spoke to Omar today he will send me the peds so I can look myself and see that there are nor Presas or other breeds in his dogs . He has not bred in a long time .. that is why I am asking this question honestly


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you see a dog called Whopper in those peds -- A/A Eddington's Wanna Be a Whopper -- he was a Bordeaux/AmBulldog mix. The ADBA allowed him to be registered for some goofy reason to help boost the weight pull program. *shrug* Dagger claims to be the biggest pure APBT line. I'd imagine with selective breeding you could make them that big. But the ones that I've seen in pictures and video don't look like big APBTs. They look like either mastiff crosses or maybe just really, really poorly-bred APBTs.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> @Aus
> 
> yah that ped you found is the smallest bitch in their stable. you figure since they pull they weigh every dog before comp so their numbers would be legit.
> 
> more over i agree with baha with a well rounded dog you'll always have something you can try if pulling doesnt work out for some reason


Yep, looks like I did. I typed in Omar Ross Dagger on Google and she came up. Even at 77lbs she's huge. I honestly didn't even look at the weights on their peds when I was skimming them which is why I was surprised when I looked again and saw how heavy they were.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

I guess loki has a lil of this blood 5 or so gen back i recognise a few names off that ped.


----------

